# If you're lactose intolerant....



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way probiotic cures that problem...I was severely lactose intolerant but since taking the primadophilus daily I no longer have that issue, or any issues with mouth sores/ulcers, high cholesterol as it aids with that as well, or any vaginal issues as it also aids with that...still is fine for men to take it of course.


----------

